# Smoking a pre-cooked turkey?



## blackice12 (Nov 23, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

My wife purchased a precooked turkey from one of the well known chicken franchises here in Atlanta.  The heating directions call for heating in an oven at 325 degrees.  My question is; can I heat it using my smoker (Traeger Renegade using pecan, oak or hickory pellets?  Would this method infuse more smoke flavor? And can I inject more seasoning into a pre-cooked bird?


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 23, 2016)

Yes you can use your pellet smoker.  Kind of like a double smoked ham, which is very popular on the forum.  

Inject?  Hmmm, interesting question.  Most precooked turkey's use birds that have already been brined because it ensures juiciness.   If you inject, go light on the salt or you may regret it.  Don't be surprised if you see pockets of the injection too when you slice into it.  I once injected a raw bird with a brine that used molasses for a sweetener instead of sugar.  Even after smoking there were UGLY pockets of brown in the breast meat.  Won't make THAT mistake again.


----------



## gary s (Dec 1, 2016)

*Good morning and welcome to the forum, from a cool crisp day here in East Texas, and the best site on the web. Lots of great              people with tons of information on just about  everything.*

*        Gary*


----------

